# Need advice on rotating dog food supplies



## Miguel Martinez (Mar 5, 2020)

I have for dogs at my house. Two large breed, a medium and a small indoor dog. Our new house is smaller than our last one, and due to the current troubles in the world, I've been trying to keep 3 months of good on hand in case some chains go to crap. We go through, maybe a little over 100 pounds of food a month. So three hundred pounds is about what we're keeping. Currently it's in 55 gal steel drums in our tack shed. I can get 3 50lb bags of food into a drum. I'm using drums for to rodent problems.
Here's the hard part. After removing food from the barrels and shuffling them inside, we restock at the feed store and then it's a matter of pulling old food out of the barrels, and rotating stock so the old food gets used first. Oldest comes out first.It's labor intensive and a pain. I'm looking for different ways to do this. Are there any suggestions?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Get more barrels.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

What Alice said and put the unopened bags in the barrels until it's needed.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Make very sure that the new food you purchase has a long expiry date and/or recent production date. We also mark the date we purchased the food on the bags. This also applies to canned food.

Dry food should be kept where the temperatures and humidity are constant. Hot then cold is bad for long term storage. The fats in the food can go rancid with too much heat. Silica gel packets can help with moisture but they cannot touch the food.


----------



## IlliniosGal (Jun 3, 2019)

Put the bags in the barrels and scoop the food from the bags instead of dumping it into the barrels.


----------



## Makuck (Nov 16, 2020)

Yea keep the food in the bag. One steel can a piece could work since that's what you already got. I just throw it in a big plastic feed bin in the bag and keep just as much. Galvanized grain hopper could work but those can be pricier and harder to find. Could just stack em up in a couple of side-by-side galvanized oval feed troughs found at pretty much any farm and feed store. Mice can't climb smooth steel.


----------

